# sono in VS sono a



## giginho

Ragazzi miei,

Ho bisogno del Vostro aiuto per dirimere una diatriba tra il sottoscritto e un milanese.

Come forse saprete, nella parlata milanese, si è soliti dire: "prendi la metro e scendi IN duomo" per indicare la fermata della metropolitana alla quale si deve scendere per raggiungere un posto.
Inoltre, ho sentito dire spesso: "stasera facciamo un aperitivo IN Brera", oppure "sono IN XXX" per indicare che si trovano in un certo negozio, sostituendo il nome della marca del negozio alla tripla X.

Dalle mie parti, a Torino, si è soliti dire: "prendi la metro e scendi AL duomo"; "sono alla Tim/Vodafone/Wind; sono da Zara ecc"

Secondo voi qual è la forma corretta? Sapreste darmi una motivazione grammaticale?

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi! 

Forse non parlerei di forme corrette, ma di forme locali. 

Volendo essere pignoli, direi che "prendi la metro e scendi _alla fermata del_ Duomo" dovrebbe essere, formalmente, l'espressione più corretta. Ma, informalmente parlando, forse il tuo interlocutore milanese ricorre all'ellissi e dice "scendi in Duomo" sottintendendo "in _piazza_ Duomo".
Similmente, "stasera facciamo un aperitivo _in_ Brera" potrebbe stare per "_nel quartiere _Brera_". _A questo riguardo, anch'io, che milanese non sono, dico spesso "ci vediamo in Porta Nuova" o "in Borgo Castello" omettendo "piazza".  
In relazione al trovarsi in un negozio, invece, personalmente dico "sono alla Fonevoda" e non "in Fonevoda" perché, in questo caso, "in" mi farebbe pensare univocamente alla sede dell'azienda, non a uno dei punti vendita: "oggi sono in 'Ziemmenz', domani sarò in 'Fillips'". Sensazione, comunque, personale.

In sostanza, credo sia una questione di parlata informale regionale, infatti, chissà che il tuo amico milanese non dica "sono in MIT" evitando solo di esplicitare "sono in _un negozio _MIT".


----------



## giginho

Ciao Anna!

Sicuramente hai ragione. Per esempio, per quanto riguarda l'aperitivo a Torino diciamo: "ci vediamo in San Salvario (quartiere)", nel senso che ci vediamo dentro il quartiere San Salvario. Se invece ci vediamo ai Murazzi (luogo lungo il Po dove ci sono dei locali) diciamo che "ci vediamo AI Murazzi" e non "ci vediamo NEI Murazzi".

Con le fermate della metro e toponimi, noi diciamo sempre "a": ci vediamo al Duomo; ci vediamo a Porta Nuova (stazione), ci vediamo a Porta Nuova (stazione).Se invece parliamo di piazze, visto che nella piazza ci stai dentro, diciamo "ci vediamo in piazza San Carlo". Questa distinzione funziona anche tra metropolitana ("scendi alla fermata Duomo / scendi a Duomo") e tram (scendi in piazza Castello).

Insomma è un casino!

La penso come te per la distinzione punto vendita / sede aziendale: in = azienda; a = punto vendita.

Per i milanesi mi sembra di capire che, invece, sia tutto "in". 

In altre parti d'Italia, al di fuori di Torino, Milano e Lombardia come funziona?


----------



## Nino83

giginho said:


> Dalle mie parti, a Torino, si è soliti dire: "prendi la metro e scendi AL duomo"; "sono alla Tim/Vodafone/Wind; sono da Zara ecc"



Anche qui in Sicilia usiamo le stesse preposizioni.


----------



## giginho

Grazie mille Nino della tua testimonianza.

Inizio a sospettare che sia un tipico uso lombardo/milanese!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Argomento simile

* Vado in/a Via Garibaldi*


----------



## giginho

Grazie mille, Paul, non l'avevo trovato!


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> Dalle mie parti, a Torino, si è soliti dire: "prendi la metro e *scendi AL duomo*";





giginho said:


> Con le fermate della metro e toponimi, noi diciamo sempre "a": ci vediamo *al* Duomo; [...] ("scendi alla fermata Duomo / *scendi a Duomo*") [...]


 Ciao Giginho, 
leggendo ciò che hai scritto sono un po' confuso: in questi casi, a Torino, si suole usare la preposizione semplice o articolata?


----------



## giginho

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Giginho,
> leggendo ciò che hai scritto sono un po' confuso: in questi casi, a Torino, si suole usare la preposizione semplice o articolata?



Ciao Dragon,

Dipende dal nome della fermata: scendi AL duomo, scendi A Porta Susa / Porta Nuova (stazioni del treno/metro), scendi ALLA Gran Madre, scendi ALL'Alenia.

Come vedi solitamente si usa la preposizione articolata, tranne in alcuni casi in cui si usa la preposizione semplice.....non so se c'è una "regola", a noi indigeni suona naturale. Facendomi un po' di esempi, mi sembra che con le stazioni del treno si usi la preposizione semplice, con edifici storici (Duomo, Gran Madre) o aziende si usa la preposizione articolata. 

Questo vale per la metropolitana, per i mezzi di superficie il discorso è un po' diverso. Se il pullman/tram ha la fermata esattamente in piazza o nella strada che si nomina si usa "in": scendi IN piazza Castello. Se invece la fermata si trova nelle vicinanze ma non "dentro" la piazza si dice: scendi a piazza castello e non "in". Per le vie invece si dice sempre: scendi in via Garibaldi (anche se via Garibaldi è pedonale e i pullman "dentro" la via non ci passano, ma si fermano in prossimità della stessa)


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> Dipende dal nome della fermata:


 In precedenza la domanda l'avevo posta proprio per la differenza della preposizione dinanzi al medesimo luogo: il Duomo.

Grazie della tua precisazione, ora deduco che la variante immessa tra parentesi al #3 manca d'una «l» (elle).


Dalle mie parti, «sono in Duomo» e «sono nel Duomo» hanno significati differenti («sono a/al Duomo» “ci” suona male [con «al» meno; però si potrebbe interpretare come fattore di estrema prossimità al luogo dichiarato]): con la preposizione semplice si indica la propria presenza all'interno della zona definita Duomo (piazza, fermata/e, quartiere, e cosí via); con quella articolata, invece, viene data la propria posizione all'interno della cattedrale.
Può darsi che quest'uso della preposizione «in» con i toponimi derivi dal fatto che si dice «sono in [non "a"] (auto)strada/tangenziale» --> «sono in BreBeMi (al chilometro 7)» --> «sono in via Tal dei Tali (al civico/numero 7)» --> «sono in Tal dei Tali (, 7)».
Non so dare ora una spiegazione grammaticale, tuttavia non ho dubbi sulla correttezza della forma.

Dalle tue parti, «sono in Duomo» e «sono nel Duomo» hanno significati differenti, simili o dicono esattamente la stessa cosa? (Ovviamente la domanda è aperta a chiunque voglia rispondere. )


----------



## chipulukusu

Io vivo a Verona anche se non sono Veronese e per me è stato sempre _scendo a Piazza Brà_, _scendo alla Stazione_, _scendo all'Ospedale_, quando parlo di una specifica fermata ben identificata dalla vicinanza ad un luogo caratteristico. Quando invece si tratta di una via o di un quartiere e non indico _una _fermata in particolare, allora dico _scendo in via Golosine, scendo in Borgo Trento, ecc._ Trovo poco naturale il milanese _sono in Duomo_, come anche _sono in _nome del negozio_ . _Soprattutto quest'ultimo non mi suona naturale. Io direi sono _a xxx_ o _da xxx_ a secondo dell'assonanza e del prestigio della marca. Se un ipotetico negozio si chiamasse _Edelweiss_ direi sono _da Edelweiss _e non sono _ad Edelweiss_ per una questione di assonanza. Se poi un prestigioso negozio di griffe si chiamasse _Rumeni_, allora direi senz'altro sono _da Rumeni._
Non so se c'entra, ma venti e più anni fa trovavo molto snob e al limite del ridicolo quando si era incominciata a diffondere la moda di dire _in xxx_ per indicare l'Azienda dove si lavora. Per esempio "_in xxx crediamo che..."sono in xxx, posso richiamarti quando ho finito" _e cosi via, invece del fino ad allora più comune "_alla xxx crediamo che", "sono al lavoro, posso richiamarti quando ho finito?"_
Adesso non ci faccio più caso perché è diventato di uso comune, e non so se l'utilizzo dell'_in _fatto dai milanesi ha origine da questo o è ben più radicato nella tradizione. Potrebbe anche essere che in generale l'_in_ si fosse utilizzzato in passato in italiano e che sia stato poi recuperato a causa delle dinamiche non lineari che l'evoluzione della lingua ha nel corso del tempo


----------



## giginho

dragonseven said:


> In precedenza la domanda l'avevo posta proprio per la differenza della preposizione dinanzi al medesimo luogo: il Duomo.
> 
> Grazie della tua precisazione, ora deduco che la variante immessa tra parentesi al #3 manca d'una «l» (elle).
> 
> Sì, hai ragione tu.....è stato un errore di digitazione!
> 
> Può darsi che quest'uso della preposizione «in» con i toponimi derivi dal fatto che si dice «sono in [non "a"] (auto)strada/tangenziale» --> «sono in BreBeMi (al chilometro 7)» --> «sono in via Tal dei Tali (al civico/numero 7)» --> «sono in Tal dei Tali (, 7)».
> Non so dare ora una spiegazione grammaticale, tuttavia non ho dubbi sulla correttezza della forma.
> 
> Ti segnalo, invece, che nel parlato quotidiano, sia io che i miei amici torinesi (sia nativi che acquisiti) diciamo "sono sulla A4, sono sulla A5, sono in autostrada (se vuoi essere generico)". Un esempio di uso: "sulla A4 hanno piazzato un sacco di Velox".
> 
> Dalle tue parti, «sono in Duomo» e «sono nel Duomo» hanno significati differenti, simili o dicono esattamente la stessa cosa? (Ovviamente la domanda è aperta a chiunque voglia rispondere. )



Dalle mie parti sono "in Duomo" vuol dire che sei dentro la cattedrale della città. Sono nel Duomo non si usa perché (almeno al mio orecchio) sembrerebbe che tu sia incastonato nelle pareti del Duomo. Sono al Duomo indica che tu ti trovi davanti (o in prossimità) del Duomo.

Attenzione però, Duomo è particolare. Se ci si vuole riferire ad una chiesa particolare che non sia il Duomo (per esempio, la Consolata) si dice: "sono alla Consolata" intendendo sia la propria presenza dentro le mura della chiesa, sia la propria presenza al di fuori della stessa ma in sua prossimità.


----------



## dragonseven

Purtroppo non esiste una regola grammaticale dell'uso sulle preposizioni valida per tutti i casi.
Ci sono diverse preposizioni, tra proprie ed improprie, che introducono lo stato in luogo ed ognuna ha le sue peculiarità non prive da eccezioni.
Ad esempio:

la preposizione «*a*» si usa davanti ai nomi di città («sono a Milano», «sono ad Ancona», «sono a L'Aquila») e determinati sostantivi («sono a casa / letto / lezione / scuola / teatro», «sono al casinò / cinema / mare / parco / ristorante», «sono all'ospedale / allo zoo»; diversamente «sono in biblioteca / campagna / centro / ferie / montagna / palestra / ufficio / vacanza»);

la preposizione «*in*» si usa davanti ai nomi: di continente e di nazione («sono in Europa / Italia», «sono nei Paesi Bassi / negli Stati Uniti»), di regione e grande isola («sono in Lombardia / Sicilia / Corsica / Giamaica», «sono nel Lazio / nelle Marche»; ma vi sono delle eccezioni come «sono a Cipro / Creta / Cuba» [un modo per capire quale preposizione usare può essere il valutare se il nome, in altro contesto, viene preceduto dall'articolo: se sí, allora ci vuole «in»; se no, allora ci vuole «a» —«Cuba / La Giamaica è un'isola.», non "*La Cuba")]), di negozio o luogo che finisce in «-ia» («sono in gelateria / lavanderia / macelleria / pizzeria / periferia»), delle vie («sono in via Roma / in piazza Duomo / in viale Corsica / in corso Sempione»);

[aggiungo solo] la preposizione «*da*» si usa davanti a (s)oggetti animati («sono da Luigi / Marina», «sono dal dentista / macellaio», «sono dallo/a psichiatra / specialista»).
Perlopiú «a» esprime il concetto di «presso (al punto)» (di prossimità al luogo dichiarato), mentre «in» quello di «dentro (all'area, piú o meno estesa)» (all'interno dei confini, sia politici che dell'immaginario comune, della zona di pertinenza data dal nome).
Dire «Oggi sto a casa» (ad esempio, «perché non vado al lavoro») non certifica che mi ritrovo al mio indirizzo (posso essere anche lontano da essa); mentre dire «Oggi sto in casa» certamente significa che mi trovo all'interno delle sue mura, e non fuori in giardino.

Concordo con Anna nel ritenere che molto dipenda dagli usi locali/regionali. Ad esempio, la forma «sono nello studio / in ufficio / alla finestra» (credo) prevalente al settentrione diviene (se non erro) «sono a studio / a ufficio / in finestra» a Roma; un'altra, «sono in mensa» (settentrionale) vs. «sono a mensa» (centrale-meridionale).


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Per come si usa, o si usava, dalle mie parti "sono in duomo/cattedrale" significa che si è dentro.
"Sono nel duomo/nella cattedrale" può anche tranquillamente essere usato mentre "sono al duomo/alla cattedrale" solitamente no (o addirittura no del tutto), né se si è dentro, né se si è davanti.
Generalmente "al/alla" lo usiamo solo con il moto a luogo: sto andando al duomo/alla cattedrale.
Usandosi da me più la parola "cattedrale" che "duomo", tutte le forme con "cattedrale" mi suonano più familiari e per quelle con "duomo" mi è difficile risalire a un uso spontaneo.

L'uso milanese lo vedo come la semplice soppressione della parte "piazza/via" etc. Niente di trascendentale a mio modo di vedere.
"Sono in Duomo" per me sta per "sono in piazza Duomo" e perciò corretto, nonché normale, visto che anch'io lo direi così, pur non essendo di Milano, semplicemente perché sarebbe troppo lungo dire ogni volta "sono in piazza Duomo" e come ho già detto da noi non si usa "sono alla cattedrale/al duomo".

Con "scendere", mi suona meglio "scendo al duomo", anche se questo generalmente da noi significherebbe che mi trovo in un punto più alto della città e letteralmente "scendo" al duomo. Questo se si tratta di un luogo dove non c'è metrò 
Con la metropolitana, direi entrambe "scendo al duomo" ma anche "scendo in duomo".

Per quanto riguarda il lavoro, anche per me è (era) normale dire "lavoro alla..." più nome dell'impresa e anch'io ho notato questo cambio a "in"...

Concordo con quanto scritto nei commenti precedenti, con queste preposizioni gli usi possibili sono tanti e molto variati, spesso non c'è una regola fissa e non si tratta necessariamente solo di qualcosa regionale.

Saluti


----------



## Nino83

Floridsdorfer said:


> Per come si usa, o si usava, dalle mie parti "sono in duomo/cattedrale" significa che si è dentro. [...]mentre "sono al duomo/alla cattedrale" solitamente no (o addirittura no del tutto), né se si è dentro, né se si è davanti.
> Generalmente "al/alla" lo usiamo solo con il moto a luogo: sto andando al duomo/alla cattedrale.


Trovo questa alternanza un po' bizzarra.
In generale (parlo della Sicilia, ma non noto grandi differenze con quanto avviene a Roma o in Toscana, nei telegiornali o sui quotidiani) un sostantivo regge sempre la stessa preposizione, sia per lo stato in luogo che per il moto a luogo. 
Sono in via Garibaldi. Vado in via Garibaldi. Sono al mare. Vado al mare. Sono in pizzeria. Vado in pizzeria. Sono al concerto. Vado al concerto.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Sì, ma questo non è l'esempio che intendo io. Nell'altro thread "a/in via Garibaldi" l'ho spiegato.
Questo che tu dici è l'esempio generico dove il luogo che citi, sia esso pizzeria, concerto o quant'altro, non è specificato.

Se lo fosse, nel caso in cui la preposizione usata sia IN, con moltissime parole la cosa cambia. E in questo caso la tendenza è come ho scritto, a + articolo per moto a luogo, in + articolo per stato in luogo, come in tutte le lingue romanze (siciliano incluso). Non è niente di "bizzarro", anzi. La tendenza non vuol però dire che sia "sempre" così.
Però, neanche in Sicilia dite "vado IN pizzeria di Mario", "vado IN biblioteca di Cefalù", "vado IN palestra del club". No di sicuro, almeno non i siciliani che conosco io, bensì "vado ALLA pizzeria di Mario, ALLA biblioteca di Cefalù, ALLA palestra del club".
Moto a luogo, no? con A. Magari altrove è possibile anche dire NELLA (regole certe non ce ne sono, in questo caso), ben venga allora, ma dire ALLA lo è di sicuro.
Questo è ciò che ho scritto prima, nell'ultimo post avevo fretta e non ho fatto nessun esempio, però se la parola normalmente ha "in" mettendo l'articolo e rendendola "un'indicazione più specifica" succede così, ora magari ci sono anche casi dove non succede, non essendoci appunto una regola, però ne analizzai molti dovendoli spiegare a lezione e notai spessissimo questo fenomeno.
Dato che si dice, almeno da noi, sono IN cattedrale, ecco che questo esempio rientra in quelli di cui sopra, infatti diciamo "vado ALLA cattedrale di...", certo non "nella", questo da noi è del tutto sbagliato e non l'ho mai sentito.
Se in altre parti si dice "vado nella cattedrale" posso soltanto sorprendermi.
"Vado in cattedrale", senza articolo, invece potremmo dirlo senza problemi.

Come hanno già detto tanti altri utenti, il caso di "Via...tal dei tali" è un po' diverso, visto che vado A Via Garibaldi è usato in ampie parti d'Italia; io uso "in" ma trovo corretto anche "a".

Per quanto riguarda AL, qui è già con l'articolo, anche se il luogo non è specificato. Si dice "vado al bar", anche senza dire di quale effettivamente si tratta, ecco che quindi non rientra negli esempi sopra citati, così neppure "concerto" etc.

A proposito, già che sei siciliano non potrai non sapere che, almeno a Palermo e dintorni, si dice "andiamo A mare".
Mai sentito, da un palermitano, dire "AL", mai davvero. E ne ho conosciuto tanti...
Ebbene, per me è corretto, regionale ma corretto. Si dice anche a Napoli e in tantissimi posti nel sud Italia, ed è anche riportato da varie grammatiche come forma regionale, e regionale non vuol dire "scorretto".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Nota:*

*Gli interventi devono essere il più sintetici, precisi e specifici possibile*. Interventi modello "Guerra e Pace", oltre a essere per lo più noiosi da leggere, sono dispersivi e spesso anche controproducenti per coloro che stanno imparando l'italiano. Inoltre, chi legge le discussioni partendo dal dizionario vuole trovare rapidamente risposte precise, senza doversi per forza leggere intere, lunghe dissertazioni che girano intorno al punto della questione e che assomigliano più ad esercizi di dialettica che a risposte.
Ulteriori interventi kilometrici comporteranno* l'immediata chiusura della discussione*.

* Il forum SOLO ITALIANO*


----------



## Nino83

Floridsdorfer said:


> Questo che tu dici è l'esempio generico dove il luogo che citi, sia esso pizzeria, concerto o quant'altro, non è specificato.


Infatti mi riferivo alla differenza tra "essere in duomo" e "andare al duomo", e negli altri casi in cui entrambi i sostantivi sono generici. 
Qui si dice "sono al duomo" e "vado al duomo".


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Io userei sia "sono in" che "sono nella cattedrale", sia "vado in" che "vado alla cattedrale", senza problemi.
"Vado nella..." di sicuro no, ma non necessariamente per questo direi che è sbagliato, se altrove si usa per me non lo è, come non lo è "alla".


----------



## Nino83

Floridsdorfer said:


> ma non necessariamente per questo direi che è sbagliato


Non l'ho mai sostenuto. 
Ho soltanto detto che non ero al corrente dell'esistenza di questa differenza tra stato in luogo e moto a luogo (andare *al* duomo, essere *in* duomo). 
Mi sembra semplicemente regionale (per me "bizzarro" significa semplicemente "strano, inusuale", non pensavo potesse essere offensivo, se così è stato, me ne scuso).


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Ma no, non è certo stato offensivo, ci mancherebbe.
No, non è una cosa regionale, in questo caso no, regionale al massimo è "vado a via Garibaldi" (benché "regionale" sia riduttivo, visto che si usa in tante regioni) ma non certo "vado alla biblioteca di...Milano". Questo davvero credo sia senza dubbio "italiano standard", sempre che ce ne sia davvero uno.
Così pure per "vado al duomo di Milano", stesso caso.
È che una regola non c'è (perché "cinema" richiede AL e "teatro" A?? non c'è risposta) e anche che, soprattutto, con gli articoli cambia tutto se la preposizione di partenza è "in". In questo caso anche in italiano si riflette un po' di più la differenza originale del latino (moto a luogo / stato in luogo) che, differentemente da quanto successo in italiano, nelle altre lingue romanze si è ben mantenuta. Facendo allusione a "bizzarro" intendevo semplicemente questo, che questa differenza in sé non mi sembra affatto strana, sarà perché sono abituato a lingue dove è la base di tutto, fermo restando che so bene che in italiano generalmente non è così.


----------



## Nino83

Ciò che mi sembra regionale è "sono in duomo". 
"Sono al duomo" mi sembra la più comune (a meno di smentite).
Tutti gli esempi con "vado al...di" sono normalissimi. È l'uso estensivo di "in" in certi contesti (come quelli elencati nell'OP) che mi sembrano poco diffusi dal punto di vista geografico.
Su tutto il resto mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Non posso dirlo con certezza rispetto al "duomo", perché come ho scritto sopra ho sempre usato poco questa parola, sentendosi e usandosi nei posti dove ho vissuto io molto di più "cattedrale", poi chiaramente dipende dalla città, alcune hanno un duomo, altre una cattedrale...
"Sono in cattedrale" è sempre stato per me normale, da noi è "standard" come lo può essere "sono in discoteca, in biblioteca..., etc".
"Sono alla cattedrale" da noi senz'altro non si dice in nessun caso, sarebbe sbagliato (ma questo non vuol dire che lo debba essere dappertutto). 
"Sono al duomo" già mi pare più accettabile, anche se credo che preferirei comunque "in" o "nel". Non potrei però per nessuno dei tre dire né che è regionale, perché non lo so con certezza, né tantomeno scorretto.
Come vedi, cambiando la parola cambia la percezione, da qui l'impossibilità di dare una regola...Ricordo che per le lezioni mi scervellai con vari esempi e non giunsi a nessuna conclusione univoca. 

Altri usi sopra elencati sono comunque senz'altro più propri di un'area specifica, nella fattispecie di Milano, a quanto sembra.


----------

